# General > IoT, IoE, and Maker Forum >  Tremor Control Project

## praveeniglesias

Hi can anyone help me with my project? I am working on tremor control project for patients suffering from parkinson's disease. the coding is done in visual basics. An interface between Arduino and the application is made in the project.

----------


## FunkyDexter

I've moved your post into it's own thread.  Good luck with your project.

----------


## praveeniglesias

> I've moved your post into it's own thread.  Good luck with your project.


I need help in filtering the errors in VB.net application. My project details will be discussed if anyone is interested. I will pay them if they spend time on the project. I will use team viewer to share the code and can discuss it online.

----------

